# best day coon hunting?



## dakotajoe (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm not much of a coon hunter with dogs.  I grew up in South Dakota and I have a German Shorthair Pointer that loves to kill coons.  We've had pheasant hunts that end up almost even with coons and birds and we end up with limits of birds.  I just wanted to see how he compares to the hounds in success rates.  Attached is one picture from a daytime pheasent hunt and a picture of Pete.  We try to shoot the coons before the dog gets too torn up but ol' Pete wont quit till they are done.  This is a good day, but I'd like to see your best days coon hunting.


----------



## ryan_beasley (Oct 27, 2009)

I've posted this pic before but here's a pic of my g/f with her walker after one night in Indiana.  Hunting up there will ruin ya!


----------



## sogafishin (Oct 27, 2009)

Is it legal to kill that many in one night?


----------



## specialk (Oct 27, 2009)

sogafishin said:


> Is it legal to kill that many in one night?



all depends how many people pulled the trigger...


----------



## Old Blue21 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey ryan is dog out of trobaughs dozer or something like i dont the name exactly but ill check my cooner mag and find out


----------



## ryan_beasley (Oct 27, 2009)

legal up there and i thought it was crazy too at first, but after hunting up there a lil bit... you REALLY cannot hunt a place out.  They might get thin, but it'd still be more than what we have around here in southeast ga.  All of those coons came out of one stretch of woods probably 3/4 mile long MAX!  Trying to talk ole Gose into going with us sometime.  Even his walker might tree a coon up there!  LOL       I'm not sure what he's out of exactly.  He's a PKC Silver Champion and I'm sure he's "Bellar" bred, but don't know exactly.  I can find out if you'd like.


----------



## dakotajoe (Oct 28, 2009)

Like Ryan Beasley said, these coons came from SD and there is no bag limit there.  All of these coon came out of one den that the dog dug up while bird hunting.  I've never taken Pete out strictly for coon before.  All of these come during daytime hunts.


----------



## chilidog (Oct 28, 2009)

I have always wanted to head up that way and cut a dog loose.


----------



## Old Blue21 (Oct 28, 2009)

ryan_beasley said:


> legal up there and i thought it was crazy too at first, but after hunting up there a lil bit... you REALLY cannot hunt a place out.  They might get thin, but it'd still be more than what we have around here in southeast ga.  All of those coons came out of one stretch of woods probably 3/4 mile long MAX!  Trying to talk ole Gose into going with us sometime.  Even his walker might tree a coon up there!  LOL       I'm not sure what he's out of exactly.  He's a PKC Silver Champion and I'm sure he's "Bellar" bred, but don't know exactly.  I can find out if you'd like.


Naw i was just curious but is fine


----------



## ArmyTaco (Oct 28, 2009)

ryan_beasley said:


> legal up there and i thought it was crazy too at first, but after hunting up there a lil bit... you REALLY cannot hunt a place out.  They might get thin, but it'd still be more than what we have around here in southeast ga.  All of those coons came out of one stretch of woods probably 3/4 mile long MAX!  Trying to talk ole Gose into going with us sometime.  Even his walker might tree a coon up there!  LOL       I'm not sure what he's out of exactly.  He's a PKC Silver Champion and I'm sure he's "Bellar" bred, but don't know exactly.  I can find out if you'd like.




Might have to take a coon hunting vacation this next year!!!


----------

